

Ask HN: (UK) Do you use the giffgaff mobile network? - SandB0x

I only heard of this mobile network today and wondered if any of you in the UK had used it. It appears to be tailor-made for savvy smartphone users:<p>http://giffgaff.com/index/pricing<p>It's a separately branded sim-only service run by 02. The main attraction is genuinely unlimited mobile internet (if you order at some point this month, excludes tethering).<p>Any thoughts? Pitfalls? Too good to be true?<p>(Sorry if this sounds like a plug. It really isn't.)
======
lgeek
I've been using giffgaff since December. The signal coverage isn't great (but
this seems to be a general issue in UK) and the internet connection sometimes
isn't perfectly stable. Personally, I find this tolerable and the prices are
great. The internet connection is genuinely unlimited - but you'll get a
warning if you constantly use more than 100MB/day.

